Ask HN: What is your favorite Google chrome extension? - ne01
======
joshschreuder
Without a doubt, uBlock Origin.

Some others I like:

\- Momentum
([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/momentum/laookkfkn...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/momentum/laookkfknpbbblfpciffpaejjkokdgca?utm_source=chrome-
app-launcher-info-dialog))

\- Hacker News Enhancement Suite
([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/better-
history/obc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/better-
history/obciceimmggglbmelaidpjlmodcebijb?utm_source=chrome-app-launcher-info-
dialog))

\- Better History ([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/better-
history/obc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/better-
history/obciceimmggglbmelaidpjlmodcebijb?utm_source=chrome-app-launcher-info-
dialog))

~~~
Daviey
Looks like a copy and paste error on HN link, links to the one below... I
think it should be:

    
    
      - https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-enhancement-s/bappiabcodbpphnojdiaddhnilfnjmpm?hl=en

~~~
joshschreuder
Whoops, you are correct. Thanks for the fix-up.

------
captn3m0
\- Markdown Here - Lets me write emails in markdown ([http://markdown-
here.com/](http://markdown-here.com/))

\- HTTPS Everywhere - by EFF, works alongside the HSTS preload list to improve
HTTPS coverage ([https://www.eff.org/https-
everywhere](https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere))

\- Privacy Badger - By EFF again. Blocks scripts.
([https://www.eff.org/privacybadger](https://www.eff.org/privacybadger))

\- Send to kindle - Sends articles directly to my kindle
([https://www.amazon.com/gp/sendtokindle/chrome](https://www.amazon.com/gp/sendtokindle/chrome))

\- iReader - Quick and easy readability extension that lets you read badly
formatted extensions.
([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ireader/ppelffpjgk...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ireader/ppelffpjgkifjfgnbaaldcehkpajlmbc))

------
jenhsun
Falcon. Search browsing history in your address bar.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/falcon/mmifbbohghe...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/falcon/mmifbbohghecjloeklpbinkjpbplfalb)

Note Board.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/note-
board/goficmp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/note-
board/goficmpcgcnombioohjcgdhbaloknabb)

OneTab.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/onetab/chphlpgkkbo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/onetab/chphlpgkkbolifaimnlloiipkdnihall)

Full Page Screen Capture. It can auto split very long page for me.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/full-page-
screen-c...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/full-page-screen-
capture/fdpohaocaechififmbbbbbknoalclacl)

Markdown Editor

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/markdown-
editor/ek...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/markdown-
editor/ekdcaddpmiodcipjfmffhhefijpdckaf)

------
codegeek
\- honey (for live coupon suggestions ) [0]

\- Ad Block Plus [1]

\- Nimbus Screenshot and Screencast [2]

[0]
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/honey/bmnlcjabgnpn...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/honey/bmnlcjabgnpnenekpadlanbbkooimhnj?hl=en-
US)

[1] [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/adblock-
plus/cfhdo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/adblock-
plus/cfhdojbkjhnklbpkdaibdccddilifddb?hl=en-US)

[2] [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/nimbus-
screenshot-...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/nimbus-screenshot-
and-scr/bpconcjcammlapcogcnnelfmaeghhagj)

------
joelg
Papier - replace your new tab page with a markdown scratchpad. Dead-simple,
local, and beautiful.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/papier/hhjeaokafpl...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/papier/hhjeaokafplhjoogdemakihhdhffacia)

Visual History - augment back/forward with tree-like hierarchy navigation
(disclaimer; made this one)

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/visual-
history/nkc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/visual-
history/nkckokcpjekkokllfplejfkocaikmnml)

~~~
xeniak
Papier looks interesting.

I've been using a blank new-tab:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/empty-new-tab-
page...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/empty-new-tab-
page/dpjamkmjmigaoobjbekmfgabipmfilij)

------
mod
One I didn't see mentioned already: I use something called EditThisCookie.

I'm sure it has many features, but I just use it to quickly delete cookies for
one site, primarily on my development sites.

I use it a couple of times a day, probably.

Most common use case: I switch rails projects, and being on the same
localhost:port address, it tries to use my other cookies and causes problems.
I delete them in 2 seconds.

------
arnvald
Vimium - I can't imagine using my browser without it anymore. I use it to:

* move around the page

* click on links

* opening new page from browsing history

* refresh page

Basically the only time I need to use mouse or trackpad are pages that have
incorrectly marked links (they just add some on-click behaviour without
marking element as link)

~~~
Taylor_OD
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vimium/dbepggeogba...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vimium/dbepggeogbaibhgnhhndojpepiihcmeb?hl=en)

Link for the lazy.

------
harman28
\- Session Buddy ([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/session-
buddy/edac...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/session-
buddy/edacconmaakjimmfgnblocblbcdcpbko?hl=en)) - What you need to recommend to
all your friends who have 50 tabs open and a fear of losing them.

\- Pocket ([https://getpocket.com/chrome/](https://getpocket.com/chrome/)) -
To read something later.

\- Pushbullet ([https://www.pushbullet.com](https://www.pushbullet.com)) -
Less wonderful since they make Universal Clipboard a premium feature, but
still the most graceful way to get content across from phone to laptop and
back.

\- Better History ([http://better-history.com/](http://better-history.com/)) -
Because let's face it, Chrome history sucks.

\- Any.do ([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/anydo-
extension/kd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/anydo-
extension/kdadialhpiikehpdeejjeiikopddkjem)) - I've stopped using the app on
my phone for most part, but this extension is still easier to use than adding
things to your calendar.

------
spenvo
Kiwi Conversations - checks for HN, Reddit conversations based on the URL
you're on (manual research mode by default, but auto-check is available) -
also checks Product Hunt and Google News.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/kiwi-
conversations...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/kiwi-
conversations/pkifhlefpamigmobjmjjjnjglpebflhp)

------
pentium10
Lazarus: Form Recovery - Autosaves everything you type so you can easily
recover from form-killing timeouts, crashes and network errors.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lazarus-form-
recov...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lazarus-form-
recovery/loljledaigphbcpfhfmgopdkppkifgno)

------
garygaspar
Completely new screenshot tool =>

Marker - [https://getmarker.io](https://getmarker.io) .

This Chrome extension allows you to capture a screenshot, annotate it and
create a _GitHub_ issue, a _JIRA_ issue or a _Trello_ Card without leaving
your page

It's pretty powerful for bug reporting.

Disclosure: I'm the founder :)

~~~
NTripleOne
C'mon Gary, disclosure...

~~~
garygaspar
Done :) Thanks

------
henry_flower
I generally try not to use any, because for some reason I can't force myself
to trust an extension w/o looking into its code--the process that eats too
much time.

So I have only 5 of them installed.

From chrome web store:

* blank ntp (shows a blank page, rather than the chrome default)

* ublock origin (duh)

Not from the web store (I "trust" them, for I wrote them):

* copy_anchor_text

* dereferrer

* hn-dweller

~~~
Yetanfou
I assume you also looked into the entire code base for Chromium (you _are_
using Chromium, aren't you? Using Chrome - with its abundance of closed source
gimmickery - would not make sense given your statement) before deciding it was
worth your trust?

While I understand why you'd want to look at extension code before installing
it I do not understand the trust in Chrome. Given the size of the code base it
is more or less impossible for a single person to decide its trustworthiness
by 'looking at the code', given that a single intentional 'mistake' can make
the difference between trust and thrash.

~~~
sb8244
You can do things in Chrome extensions that really are quite scary. Turning
that around to not trusting Chrome seems like a bit of a straw man.

------
dysfuntcional
For those who listens to music from YouTube while programming, I recently made
a Chrome extension to generate a track list in navigation bar using the
timelinks in the video description.

It's a clickable tracklist, so you can play the track you want to listen to
just clicking it, no matter if YouTube is your current tab or not.

Also, the extension shows a notification when a track starts to play.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/timelink-
tracker/a...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/timelink-
tracker/abeeaknjabgemeaebpjbcomeaglnfnoc)

------
no_protocol
uBlock Origin

Without it, the web is a totally different place.

~~~
altern8tif
Amen. uBlock Origin >> AdBlock

~~~
bbcbasic
Why? I ask as an adblock user. Never tried uBlock.

------
citeguised
BKMRKS - Simple New-Tab-Page for displaying Chrome-Bookmarks
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bkmrks/fdlkakjjmff...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bkmrks/fdlkakjjmffadamejjcgmmjbfcdbpcgg)

Full Page Screen Capture [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/full-page-
screen-c...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/full-page-screen-
capture/fdpohaocaechififmbbbbbknoalclacl)

------
wizzerking
Click and Clean
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/clickclean/ghgabhi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/clickclean/ghgabhipcejejjmhhchfonmamedcbeod?hl=en)

uBlockOrigin [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ublock-
origin/jbcj...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ublock-
origin/jbcjhdkoplalkpdjgiijpnjgndpjgnah?hl=en)

------
lucd
Switchy Omega Proxy switcher with autoswitch ability (according to url)
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/proxy-
switchyomega...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/proxy-
switchyomega/padekgcemlokbadohgkifijomclgjgif)

Screencastify Video capture from desktop/tab/webcam
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/screencastify-
scre...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/screencastify-screen-
vide/mmeijimgabbpbgpdklnllpncmdofkcpn)

The Great Suspender Automatically suspends unused tabs to free up system
resources [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-great-
suspende...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-great-
suspender/klbibkeccnjlkjkiokjodocebajanakg)

Open Screenshot Can capture an entire page, even if bigger than screen
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/open-
screenshot/ak...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/open-
screenshot/akgpcdalpfphjmfifkmfbpdmgdmeeaeo)

------
hs86
Tabs Outliner: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tabs-
outliner/eggk...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tabs-
outliner/eggkanocgddhmamlbiijnphhppkpkmkl)

Something like Tree Style Tab but TO shows a single tree for your entire
browsing session instead of just the current window. Its cloud backup allows
me to sync my tree hierarchy across my devices.

------
hawski
All my extensions are like a handicapped version of Firefox feature or
extension.

Dynamite [1] - right click on anything than Dynamite / Hide element or
selection and it removes a DOM element that was under cursor. Sometimes you
have to to this several times to remove something. Firefox has Nuke Anything
Enhanced [2]. It allows me to:

\- get behind obnoxious popups with no visible close button

\- get through dumb subscribe-wall

\- remove annoying floating navigation bars (really handy if you like to
resize browser windows like me)

The Great Suspender [3] - it unloads tabs unused for specified time and allows
to reload them on click. I forgot which one I used on Firefox.

FooTab [4] - blocks loading of tabs on startup - it would be great if The
Great Suspender would do this (Firefox do this by default).

I use uBlock Origin and HTTPS Everywhere, but that's just baseline.

[1]
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dynamite/djoedchmh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dynamite/djoedchmhkmbnkggjnbachnpikkabfhk)

[2] [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/nuke-
anything...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/nuke-anything-
enhanced/)

[3] [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-great-
suspende...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-great-
suspender/klbibkeccnjlkjkiokjodocebajanakg)

[4]
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/footab/anbodogikfb...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/footab/anbodogikfbehidmmjdokehphginagbb)

~~~
BJanecke
Why use dynamite when you can do the same thing with the developer tools
fairly easily?

~~~
hawski
I don't think it is as easy.

~~~
zimmund
`Ctrl+Shift+C` to select the element, `Delete` to remove it :)

------
bartligthart
I like the Momentum extension.

Each time you open a new tab you see a nice picture.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/momentum/laookkfkn...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/momentum/laookkfknpbbblfpciffpaejjkokdgca?hl=en)

~~~
arvizard
I see that they get the pictures from 500px. Do you know where they get the
quotations from?

------
dutts303
[http://www.nomorvom.co.uk](http://www.nomorvom.co.uk) is indispensable if you
order takeaway from just-eat. it adds UK food hygiene scores to the search
results.

Full disclosure: I wrote it, but it is open source and totally free.

~~~
dutts303
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/nomorvom/dlddncnin...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/nomorvom/dlddncninpbgmlehociemoojbhhhnmph?hl=en-
GB)

------
shahankit2313
Streamkeys
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/streamkeys/ekpipjo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/streamkeys/ekpipjofdicppbepocohdlgenahaneen?hl=en)

~~~
aegabriel
That is my extension :). Source is here for those interested:
[https://github.com/berrberr/streamkeys](https://github.com/berrberr/streamkeys)

------
zerognowl
Twitter Account Switcher

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/twitcher-
twitter-a...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/twitcher-twitter-
account/gmngpagflejjoblmmamaonmnkghjmebh)

------
xeniak
Auto Copy: Automatically copy selected text to the clipboard. Has options for
copying as plain text; including the URL in the copied text; etc.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/auto-
copy/bijpdibk...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/auto-
copy/bijpdibkloghppkbmhcklkogpjaenfkg)

Tab Snooze: Close unnecessary tabs and make them magically reappear when you
need them.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tab-
snooze/pdiebia...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tab-
snooze/pdiebiamhaleloakpcgmpnenggpjbcbm)

------
guitarbill
h264ify - force youtube to use h264 instead of the VP8/VP9 codecs. Unlike
h264, which can benefit from hardware decoding, VP8/VP9 are completely done by
the CPU, so they eat battery like crazy on laptops.

~~~
rasz_pl
just make sure your gpu supports accelerated h264 in all formats you are
interested in (1080@60, 4K etc), otherwise Chrome will use its own internal
SLOW AS CRAP unoptimized SINGLE THREADED software decoder which cant handle
1080@60 on 4GHz Haswell. While supposedly more cpu intensive VP9 plays just
fine, Im sure its just coincidence.

~~~
guitarbill
Ha, I did not know this. I'm on a puny, 5-year old MacBook Air and h264 helps.

The new Raspberry PI desktop (PIXEL) includes Chromium with h264ify for
hardware-accelerated playback! ([https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/introducing-
pixel/](https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/introducing-pixel/))

------
sigvef
Shameless plug: Zombocam. It adds filters and effects to any webcam stream on
any page! We just launched:
[https://www.zombocam.com](https://www.zombocam.com)

~~~
aleksanb
Shameless astroturfing: I love zombocam; the only limit is myself!

------
jmarbach
1\. OpenPuppies:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/openpuppies/eibead...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/openpuppies/eibeadnlhlhkedcdhfljihkfkgmcacin?hl=en)
2\. Dribbble New Tab: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dribbble-new-
tab/h...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dribbble-new-
tab/hmhjbefkpednjogghoibpejdmemkinbn)

~~~
thecatspaw
why does openPuppies need the rights to read and change _every_ website I
visit?

~~~
tf2manu994
And why is it 400M?

------
ivan_ah
Video Speed Controller: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/video-
speed-contro...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/video-speed-
controller/nffaoalbilbmmfgbnbgppjihopabppdk?hl=en)

After installing this, you can adjust the playback speed by 0.1 increments on
any HTML5 video element. Works great for lectures and talks. I often watch
some videos at 1.5x, 2x, and sometimes even 3x for exceptionally slow
speakers.

------
afarnoosh
SurfingKeys - "...keyboard-based navigation and control of the web in the
spirit of the VIM editor."

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/surfingkeys/gfblio...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/surfingkeys/gfbliohnnapiefjpjlpjnehglfpaknnc)
[https://github.com/brookhong/Surfingkeys](https://github.com/brookhong/Surfingkeys)

------
wingerlang
Google dictionary - double tap anything and it shows definition or
translation.

"Click to remove element" \- Remove any html element.

"Fix fixed" \- remove sticky headers

And various adblockers I guess.

~~~
mabramo
Seconded on Google Dictionary. I use that everyday it seems.

------
pqhwan
Wasa"Vi":
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/wasavi/dgogifpkoil...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/wasavi/dgogifpkoilgiofhhhodbodcfgomelhe?hl=en-
US)

It allows you to turn any <textarea> into a small vim-style editor (by simply
pressing ctrl+enter). This and vimium really turn chrome into a full vim
experience.

------
Eduard
Postman and its Http interceptor. fiddle with http requests, manipulate which
headers are sent. even intercept Http requests and change values on the flight

~~~
benbristow
That's going to become deprecated soon since 'Chrome Apps' are. There's a
standalone electron app that's basically the same though.

------
vsax
[https://www.opentest.co/](https://www.opentest.co/) \- for recording videos,
audio

[http://www.gettoby.com/](http://www.gettoby.com/) \- for saving bookmarks
easily.

[http://www.unwander.com](http://www.unwander.com) \- for saving places from
Trip Advisor, Yelp etc directly to a Trello type board.

------
rkeene2
CACKey ;-)

Trying out Falcon, keeping the exclusion list updated has been slighty more
work than originally estimated.

Proxy Switcher, to access some sites though an SSH proxy automatically

------
DYZT
BriefTube - It's a chrome extension that provides TLDR; for long videos. It
works well on Youtube, Coursera, Edx etc.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/brieftube-
instant-...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/brieftube-instant-
video-s/gfckdcbnnkobldfaefmhaigdolfniill)

note: I'm the proud developer of BriefTube.

------
andyjohnson0
Strict Workflow [1].

Allows my monkey brain to actually get some code written when I'm connected to
the chasm of infinite distraction that is the internet.

[1] [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/strict-
workflow/cg...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/strict-
workflow/cgmnfnmlficgeijcalkgnnkigkefkbhd)

------
messWasTaken
Boomerang for gmail: Allows you to schedule messages to be sent or returned at
a later date. [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/boomerang-for-
gmai...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/boomerang-for-
gmail/mdanidgdpmkimeiiojknlnekblgmpdll?hl=en)

------
cdvonstinkpot
The iGive button [1], it automatically donates $ to the charity of my choosing
when I shop online.

[1] [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/igive-
button/igcjd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/igive-
button/igcjdamjhkmdccbmbilbpabpofenchge)

------
jesperht
Tabby Cat - beautiful cat illustrations/animations each time you open a tab:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tabby-
cat/mefhakmg...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tabby-
cat/mefhakmgclhhfbdadeojlkbllmecialg?hl=en)

------
alexmorenodev
Livestyle: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/emmet-
livestyle/di...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/emmet-
livestyle/diebikgmpmeppiilkaijjbdgciafajmg?hl=en)

A little buggy, but saves a lot of time while developing a new site.

------
tsriram
Pocket React Dev Tools

Twitter Web Night Mode - [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/twitter-
web-night-...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/twitter-web-night-
mode/cadmiljohldbooihfbkjkobepojailca) (Disclaimer - I built this )

------
aorth
UTM Stripper — removes tracking tokens from URL query parameters before
sending network request. Uses an internal 307 redirect before requesting the
resource.

[https://github.com/jparise/chrome-utm-
stripper](https://github.com/jparise/chrome-utm-stripper)

~~~
rasz_pl
why strip when you can block trackers directly?

~~~
aorth
Well UTM parameters are part of the URL itself, which is useful to strip so
you don't request them in the first place, and of course for cleaner links
when sharing. Using an ad/tracker blocker is complimentary.

------
parkhmp7
Liner - Highlight and save your favorite text
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-only-webpdf-
hi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-only-webpdf-
highlight/bmhcbmnbenmcecpmpepghooflbehcack)

------
ohadron
The 'Save to Pocket' extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/save-to-
pocket/nil...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/save-to-
pocket/niloccemoadcdkdjlinkgdfekeahmflj?hl=en)

------
aurora72
When angular.js first came out, a chrome extension was released which
displayed popular hacker quotes like "ship it" " when new tabs were opened.
What was the name of that extension? I can't remember that after I sold my Mac
mini, but that was my favorite.

------
ladino
* All-in-One Messenger [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/all-in-one-messeng...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/all-in-one-messenger/lainlkmlgipednloilifbppmhdocjbda) * uBlock

------
joaonunesk
Autoforms
([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/autoforms/jiicloib...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/autoforms/jiicloibjkdeebmplabecnnnbllmajeg))

------
_some_guy
Anyone could recommend any good gestures extensions? That's the only thing
keeping me on the Firefox right now. I tried a bunch of the most popular ones,
but rocker gestures (prev/next tab) almost never works as intended :(

~~~
rasz_pl
try Vivaldi browser, its Chrome by Opera Presto devs. Gestures work just like
in Presto.

------
agnivade
Along with all the excellent options posted here, just wanted to recommend -
"Ink for Google". It gives a material design look and feel for all google
related sites.

Its Pretty good. Especially on youtube.

------
viraptor
HackerTagger - Lets you tag people on HN if they're interesting in some way.
I've also got tags for anyone who mentioned they're founder of X, for future
context in comments.

------
nexus9
[https://plus.google.com/collection/ML9Ex](https://plus.google.com/collection/ML9Ex)

------
cezary
uBlock Origin, TabAttack and The Great Suspender.

Another is one I wrote and use to read articles without seeing paywalls. It
got pulled off the chrome web store as it started to pick up users, but you
can still install and run it in developer mode:
[https://github.com/cezary/bypass](https://github.com/cezary/bypass)

------
kungfudoi
HTTPS Everywhere, Privacy Badger, uBlock Origin

------
RexM
Georgify - alternate CSS for hacker news.

~~~
benbristow
I really like 'HN Special'. Been using it for ages and only ever goes weird on
death days.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-special-an-
addi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-special-an-addition-
to/cchaceegbflphbdpfocjalgjhjoahiia?hl=en)

------
du_bing
SwithyOmega: to break the Great Firewall

Lightshot: to capture some part of the page as png

Google Transalte: to understand others

Adblock Pro: to block ads cruelly

------
mattnumbe
AdBlock is a given but I really like rikaikun which translates Japanese kanji
on hover.

------
tajen
Awesome Screenshot Minus – What does everyone else use to make nice
screenshots?

------
duiker101
Papaly.com it's a bookmark dashboard it's very fast and comfortable.

------
waqasaday
Adblock

------
jbverschoor
adblock plus

adblock for youtube

the great suspender

quick javascript switcher

------
Oras
\- AdBlocker

\- Pocket

\- Any.Do

\- ProductHunt

\- FlickrTab

------
rasz_pl
-ContentBlockHelper (instead of uBlock/Ghostery)

-Tampermonkey

~~~
zerognowl
+1 for tampermonkey

Have you written any nice scripts with it?

~~~
rasz_pl
Small random tweaks and hooks, for example adding button to auto invoke
youtube-dl on YT and twitch(using custom URI), Hackaday comment system
enhancement(highlights new and your own comments in diff color), style
injection instead of Stylebot on few pages (using 50MB permanently for plugin
just because I have two custom styles on pages I read maybe once a week really
hurt my brain, even with 16GB onboard:/), gmail url tracking stripper etc,
small stuff. I pretty much imported all of my userscripts from Opera Presto,
wouldnt make the switch if there was no way to inject own .js code quickly and
painlessly in Chrome/Vivaldi.

------
joesmo
Quick Javascript Switcher (turn off JS by default and only enable for the few
sites needed).

------
hoers
\- uBlock (of course)

\- Vimium

\- YouTube Ratings Preview

\- Remove Google Redirection

\- TrackMeNot (sends random queries to search engines)

\- uMatrix

\- HTTP Headers

\- Vanilla Cookie Manager

\- Project Naphta (on the fly OCR for images)

------
abrootzi
I use Brieftube to skim through long youtube/coursera videos or to pinpoint to
a specific memorable frame in a video I once watched (e.g. obama laughing at
bernie at white house gathering). Brieftube runs fast, and creates a nice
table of contents which also allows easy searching in the sub titles

(currently, extension seems to work only for videos accompanied with english
subtitles)

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/brieftube-
instant-...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/brieftube-instant-
video-s/gfckdcbnnkobldfaefmhaigdolfniill?hl=en)

